# Feedern - oder Matchrute?



## Olley (13. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!
Ich fische regelmässig in einem Kursschiffshafen auf Friedfische (Schleien und Brassen) und benutze dazu eine Posenrute mit 10-30 Gr. Wurfgewicht.
Ich überlege mir ob ich mir noch eine zweite Rute kaufen sollte.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht, ob ich eine Feeder oder Matchrute kaufen soll?!
Frage: Kann man mit einer leichten oder mittelschweren Feederrute auch mit Posen wie bei der Matchrute angeln? Oder was gilt es konkret bei den beiden Ruten zu beachten.
Könnt ihr mir kurz die Unterschiede zwischen Match und Feederrute aufzeigen?

Danke 
Gruss
Olley


----------



## Hörmy (13. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

Die Feeder Rute hat eine sehr weiche Spitze als Bissanzeiger. 
Du wirfst mit nem Futterkorb raus und setzt die Schnur auf Spannung. Soweit dass die Rutenspitze leicht gebogen ist. 

Bei einem Biss meldet sich die Spitze.

Matchrute ist eine Rute für die Kollegen die auf das "Kleinviech" aus sind und denen eine Stipp/Kopfrute nicht lang genug ist. Gerade mit einem Waggler kann ich mit meiner Matchrute sehr gut arbeiten. Kannst damit auch leicht größeren Fisch drillen, was mit der Stippe ehr kompliziert ist.

Feeder ist für Bissanzeige ohne Pose, Futterkorb und größere Distanz um dort das Futter hin zu bringen.


----------



## Thorben93 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

Hörmy hat das schon ganz gut gemacht :vik:

Aber ich in deiner lage würde mir ne matchrute holen,..

Damit macht es viel mehr spass  und du willst ja schleien und brassen fangen da schleie vorsichtige fische sind, somit angelst du leichter und feiner, mit der feederrute knallst du imma den futterkorb rein und es macht einen reisen lärm,..aber wenn dort strömung is wo du angelst, könntest du dir auch ne bolo zulegen da du ja schon eine Posen angel hast,..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*



> Frage: Kann man mit einer leichten oder mittelschweren Feederrute auch mit Posen wie bei der Matchrute angeln?


 
Das geht durchaus, jedenfalls besser als anders herum.

Ich als Feederfan muss in Punkto Sensibilität der Feederrute den Vorzug gegenüber der Matche geben. Im Gegensatz zur Wagglermontage muss der Fisch beim Feedern kein einziges Bleischrot bewegen, der Biss überträgt sich sozusagen "direkt" auf die Spitze. Besonders mit geflochtener sind selbst vorsichtigste Zupfer auf große Distanz zu erkennen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einer Heavy-Feederrute greifen, da bist du auch an Kleinstgewässern gut mit aufgehoben und außerdem besitzt du ja bereits eine Posenrute.

Contra Feederrute: Durch die oftmals schweren Futterkörbe wird im Drill die Flucht von Kleinfischen "verschluckt". Angeln auf handlange Fische macht mit der Matschrute mehr Spaß. (aber wer will schon Kleinfische fangen? ;-) )

edit: 
noch ein Contra: beim Feedern sind die Haken meist größer zu wählen, damit der Anschlag sitzt. Mit der Matschrute kannst du also mit kleineren Haken angeln, beim Feederangeln bist du mMn mit Haken ab Größe 16 besser bedient


----------



## allrounderab (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

nimm ne feederrute.
vorteil ist ,dass du damit auch mal auf aal karpfen zander oder was anderes fischen kannst und dann nicht noch eine extra rute dafür kaufen musst.fische selbst 1 match- und 2 feederruten,muss sagen das feedern macht noch mehr laune.


----------



## mlkzander (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

Ich habe meine Heavy Feeder mit der weichsten Spitze auch öfters als Matchrute 
missbraucht und 3gr Posen gefischt. Klappt wunderbar und meine Matchrute benutze
ich fast gar nicht mehr. Habe mir aus den von allroundrab genannten Gründen nochne
zweite Heavy Feeder gekauft, um auch die Zander und Karpfenruten im Keller lassen
zu können. Das geht nicht immer, aber die Feederruten sind schon ziemliche Allrounder.


----------



## Benson (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir zufällig auch gerade eben eine Feederrute(4,20, bis 150g) von DAM gekauft. Die ausschlaggebende Argumentation, auch des Verkäufers, war, dass man fast alles machen kann. Die Spitzen sind sehr sensibel(bzw. hat man auch drei Stück zur Auswahl) und die heutigen Feederruten haben auch eine beinahe parabolische Aktion. Warum also nur ne 30g Matchrute für das selbe Geld kaufen wenn die Feeder beides kann - feines Fischen und schweres Grundfischen(habe mir die Rute auch für den Rhein gekauft)?

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## LUKA$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

Der Unterschied besteht aber auch darin das eine Feederrute viel kleinere Ringe hat als eine matchrute, deshalb hat man bei langen Posenmontagen oft probleme damit das sich Bleischrot ind den Ringen verkanntet und das stört beim Auswerfen.


----------



## mlkzander (15. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht aber auch darin das eine Feederrute viel kleinere Ringe hat als eine matchrute, deshalb hat man bei langen Posenmontagen oft probleme damit das sich Bleischrot ind den Ringen verkanntet und das stört beim Auswerfen.



Eher ist es wohl umgedreht oder zumnidest gleich.....?

Bei meiner Match sind die Ringe so klein, dass gar kein Bleischrot
durchpasst............


----------



## Thorben93 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Feedern - oder Matchrute?*

warum bleischrot????

einfach nen schnurstopper, aussem angelladen oder selber binden, der geht da dann auch durch


----------

